# What to do about flushing nail polish BOTTLE



## mininik (Jun 20, 2008)

I just accidentally knocked a bunch of stuff out of the cabinet over our toilet. I thought I picked up everything, flushed the toilet and heard an odd *tink*. That's when I realized I didn't have my bottle of clear nail polish. It went down the drain. I tried plunging, gave the thing a couple more flushes... nothing. This is an old house, with old plumbing. Anyone know a plumber? Is there anything I can or should do short of calling a plumber if the thing backs up?

@#$%it!!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jun 20, 2008)

I would just wait and see what the future holds!!!!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you have access to one of those snake thingies?? You can use it to push it threw. Or maybe try an old coat hanger?? Just trying to think of things to help out..


----------



## Sanny (Jun 21, 2008)

That I am aware of...............

I've had marbles, hot wheels cars, legos, a barbie head and an entire roll of toliet paper get flushed.

Probably lots more stuff beyond what actually belongs in the toliet that I don't know about.

I've always gone with the..........



> wait and see what the future holds!!!!


 method.





So far I haven't had to call a plumber for problems related to anything flushed and we've been in this house for 13 years. I've fished things out that got STUCK and clogged the toliet, but if it makes it down the hatch

so far (knock on wood) it's been ok. By the way, if your cell phone gets flushed, even if you get it back, it's dead.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Jun 21, 2008)

hhahaha. At my friends house her lolly pop fell out of her hand and landed in the toilet, she didn't know it was in there and flushed it then she was like, where is my lolly pop. ahah oops. !


----------



## Sonya (Jun 22, 2008)

My guess is that it will be ok. Septic? It'll make it to the field and sit in the tank until you have it sucked. City sewage? No problem, you can't clog their pipes! My guess is it went through your pipes ok.


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2008)

This isn't all that helpful but my initial thought when I read the topic was "I won't be admitting it to Harvey"


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jun 22, 2008)

My hubby works for the DPW around here and he's found some crazy things in the sewer pumps! I'd think as long as your toilets not stopped up you'll be fine. But keep an eye and if things start to go slow or stop call a plumber.

Here are a few of the things he's found! Hehehehe!

Underware

shirts

cash

roserery(sp?)

plastic silverware

pot plant

string

neclaces

nylons

soxs

misc toys... mostly action figures!

YUCK!!!!





Leya


----------



## Keri (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm guessing its heavy enough it'll just sit in the S bend of the pipes. Unless you have way high water pressure, I don't think it'll move. I'm guesig you'll hear a clinking sound every once in a while until its settled.


----------



## mininik (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. So far... so good. Jill, I definitely won't be admitting anything. LOL


----------

